# How do i cremate my betta?



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

My Betta swam to the Rainbow Bridge overnight. :sob:

Does anyone have any idea on how to OR already have cremated their betta? All of my four-legged fur-babies have been cremated and are in their urns with picture in a frame. Sparkle deserves to be with them.

Please....NO smart remarks about my request. Thank You.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, I'm sorry for your loss. 

I think there's a special process that cremators do for animals. I don't think you can just burn him in a dish over a fire. So since four legged pets are usually done at a crematorium I cannot say how it is done effectively. 

Can you just bury him in the ground? That way his body can help grow a tree/flowers, thereby renewing his spirit.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There wouldn't be much, if anything, left cremating a betta. You could just dry it out (will not smell once dried) and place it in a coffin of sorts.

Similar to what was said, rather than burying in the ground, you could bury the fish in a house plant, that way the plant will use the fishs for nutients and the fish will in a sense live forever in the plant. You could print out a little thumbnail picture and put it on a stick stand (don't know what to call it - how a note is attached to a flower arrangement).


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Can you just bury him in the ground? That way his body can help grow a tree/flowers, thereby renewing his spirit


.

This would be my other option. However, ground here is now frozen and covered with snow. Maybe I could freeze him until Spring...omg.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaysee said:


> There wouldn't be much, if anything, left cremating a betta. You could just dry it out (will not smell once dried) and place it in a coffin of sorts.


Do you mean just put him somewhere (like in the garage or basement) for a few months? OR "dry" him slowly in the oven ?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Use a house plant instead of digging up frozen earth.

You can leave the fish anywhere - it will dry out in just a couple of days, especially now that it's winter (low humidity sucks the moisture from things quicker).


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Use a house plant instead of digging up frozen earth.
> 
> You can leave the fish anywhere - it will dry out in just a couple of days, especially now that it's winter.


Thank You for your suggestions. Have to be careful my kitties don't find him.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Pack him in salt

R


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

rickey said:


> Pack him in salt
> 
> R


Sounds interesting. Never heard of this technique. Question: What does the salt actually do?

Sorry if I sound a little DUH....but brain not functioning well right now.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

misty1477 said:


> Sounds interesting. Never heard of this technique. Question: What does the salt actually do?
> 
> Sorry if I sound a little DUH....but brain not functioning well right now.


Salt has been used to preserve for thousands of years - back to the ancient egyptians and before. The salt draws out the water. Use kosher salt, not table salt.


----------

